# Ice House Question



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I am going to go in on an old 7 x 14 camper that is going to be converted into an ice house. Any idea on what will be the best way to keep the wind/cold off of the holes? I have looked at the catch cover sleeves, but is there really any advantage with these over a 5 gallon bucket?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Not much, but it looks nice.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Huey,

I am sure they would look a little better but at $25 a pop I think I would rather look at the buckets. I am sure we will have 8 holes in the house.


----------

